# In Toronto around July 4th, where to eat, go?



## Bill13 (Apr 18, 2016)

So the title says it all. We finally got our kids passports and new ones for ourselves and our big trip this summer is... Niagra Falls and Toronto. I've been told the CN Tower is pretty cool and the restaurant is pretty good but expensive, anyone else been there? My children are 14 and 17 and are up for anything food wise.

So what else is there to do, see, and places to eat?

Thanks!


----------



## jessf (Apr 18, 2016)

Kids will like Ripley's Aquarium found at the bottom of the CN Tower. It will kill 4hrs easy.

I would then take the ferry over to Centre Island check the sights and walk to The Rectory Cafe, nice little place on the backside of the island.

Momofuku is pretty good for the price.


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Edulis, Shoushin, and get a hotdog on the street


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2016)

x100 on the street carts for dogs/ sausages. You will eat well in that city!


----------



## jessf (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, street meat is a must


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 18, 2016)

Do the Cn tower edge walk and show us some pictures XD


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm surprised no one suggested to stop into Tosho Knife Arts, even if you just browse it's worth checking out. There's a CCK location but it's probably not worth going out of your way, same with the other stores I know of (Ottawa).

So much good food of every type in Toronto. It's really overwhelming. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with what's hot right now. I'd spend an evening at the Museum Tavern (bit pricey). 

Do you like ramen? Sansotei is the spot to check out. There's also Kinka Izakaya worth checking out.

Enough about Japanese, I would recommend trying some Middle Eastern places for sure. You should be able to find some good Lebanese and Jamaican food too. Definitely try a good pizza! Also Hopgoods Foodliner or Halifax Donair. You need a donair in your life.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 18, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Do the Cn tower edge walk and show us some pictures XD



Saw that and it looks like a lot of fun, but when you take $200 times 3 (I'm removing my wife because I don't think she would be up for it) it gets pricey. It will be part of our dinner discussion that's for sure!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't forget about Tosho


----------



## Asteger (Apr 19, 2016)

Try to find a Trinidadian roti somewhere. Far better than a hot dog


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Try to find a Trinidadian roti somewhere. Far better than a hot dog



+1 there is an awesome roti shop about a block from Tosho


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 19, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> +1 there is an awesome roti shop about a block from Tosho


The stars, they're aligning.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 20, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> +1 there is an awesome roti shop about a block from Tosho



Jon, would that be on Bathurst down from Honest Eds before Harbord? Oh yeah. If so, imagined it wouldn't be there after all these years. Best in Toronto? Not sure, but I remember enjoying it


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 20, 2016)

Adding the roti shop, had to look up what it is:biggrin: I am hoping to hit Tosho's at the same time.


----------



## Furminati (Apr 24, 2016)

Tap phongs, st. Lawrence market, Kensington market, Chinatown , queen street west, craft burger(I have no idea of this exists , but they had an Ontario lamb burger that was the ****), Tosho , etc


----------



## Furminati (Apr 24, 2016)

Craft burger is closed, sorry


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 24, 2016)

But Burger's Priest is open 10/10


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Jon, would that be on Bathurst down from Honest Eds before Harbord? Oh yeah. If so, imagined it wouldn't be there after all these years. Best in Toronto? Not sure, but I remember enjoying it



That's the one, it's called Roti Village, or Palace, something like that


----------



## Lefty (Apr 24, 2016)

Buca, Bar Buca, Canoe, Dandylion, Correnti Cigar Factory....


----------



## Lefty (Apr 24, 2016)

Bar Raval, Queen St W. Tosho is pretty cool, too


----------



## burrysharp (May 22, 2016)

You should try Chef Sanjeev Kapoors Khazana restaurant. I heard good things.


----------



## Asteger (May 23, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> That's the one, it's called Roti Village, or Palace, something like that



Roti Palace rings a bell. Yes. Impressed if they're still there, 20 years on. I remember them from about 1990 at the earliest, actually.

There was a pizza place farther down Bathurst - just take out, mainly - past the school, whatever it was called, 'Sicilian' pizza on Harboard and it was good, but I think ended up having closing problems when they found it was fronting drug sales of some sort. Always did seem a suspicious place if you asked for the toilet down in the basement/storage ... Ah yes, remember, Papa Gigi's

The Japanese word is natsukashi, if you know it.

... Okay, just googled and confirmed:


----------



## Dardeau (May 23, 2016)

I want to live in a Roti Palace


----------



## Asteger (May 23, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> I want to live in a Roti Palace



Wouldn't be bad at all as it's great. Apparently, there's a rivalry with stuff like this - roti, rice & peas... - Trinidad vs Jamaica and maybe a few others I'd imagine, where Trinnies see this stuff as their food but 'stolen' to an extent by Jamaicans who've popularised some of it. Probably even the steel drums. Who knows, but the roti thing seems to have some obvious validity. Ex's family was from there, but anyone can google too I guess.


----------

